# Ammo



## Bushcraft4kids (Jan 25, 2018)

I hope that I am not going to ask a stupid question now. But if you don't buy a lottery ticket you can't win a prize, so here goes.

I would like to use my slingshot for hunting rabbit and pigeon.


What size of ball bearing would you reccommend?
Are Stainless Steel Ball Bearing the best ammunition?
Are there alternative forms of Ammunition that are suitable? If so what would you suggest.
Do you recommend Practice ammunition or is it best to practice with what you will hunt with? The latter seems like common sense to me, but I don't know being a relative newbie.

I look forward to your knowledgable replies.

Castle


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

In the end its all about energy transfer. You can use small stuff if you are super confident you will always get a head shot or you can use bigger stuff if your less confident as it won't take as much for a killshot. 
I have never hunted with a slingshot but I was told when you can go through a soup can consistently your good to go

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushcraft4kids (Jan 25, 2018)

Abenso said:


> In the end its all about energy transfer. You can use small stuff if you are super confident you will always get a head shot or you can use bigger stuff if your less confident as it won't take as much for a killshot.
> I have never hunted with a slingshot but I was told when you can go through a soup can consistently your good to go
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Thanks, guess it might be an idea to get a selection and see what I feel confident with, unless there are other answers to my questions.


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

The only thing I've hunted with my slingshot has been doves. Ive always used 3/8 steel ball bearings they work great on birds. But for bigger game you might want to use bigger ammo unless your really confident like Abenso said.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is some light reading on the topic : http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Here's A quick vid


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd go 9.5mm(3/8) In the UK its the standard - and cheapest ammo available.

Lead is awesome if you can get it.

Its also setup and accuracy. You need to be delivering enough force and accurately enough. Hitting bottle tops at 10m...

I'd practice with the setup you plan to hunt with. I think its why UK competition uses 9.5mm steel as standard. Plain old steel is perfectly good.

being UK - remember 'shot' only - steel or lead - no stones or marbles (they're illegal)


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I mainly hunt rabbits and squirrels. 32-36 caliber lead is my preference. Even the "small" 32 caliber lead will zip right through both sides of a bunny with 7/8" to 1" Theraband Gold if ya happen to not hit the head directly. With the bigger less dense ammo you better make sure you hit tem directly in the head though.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nothing transfers it's energy like lead. Remember that steel and glass will bounce back at ya if you hit a tree limb.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Mattwalt ''I think its why UK competition uses 9.5mm steel as standard.''

Thanks for that Matt I didn't know this at all.

You can learn a lot from Matt and the other members here Bushcraft4kids.


----------

